# More Jello shots/help please



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

In the course of decorating for the party I got a small black light and filled some empty bottles with stuff that glows. One thing that glows real well is Tonic Water, comes out a pretty blue color. Anyway I wonder if It would be possible to make Jello Shots with Tonic water subbed for regular water and if it would make the drinks glow???? 

Any one know???


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey - that is something that I would experiment with just for the heck of it! Where did you get your blacklight? If I can find one, I could let you know tonight...I have a feeling that it won't actually work that way ~ but what the heck! I can always use more jello shooters


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

Go to foodnetwork.com Last night I saw them do a jello mold with champagne & ginger ale..They stirred the bubbles out somehow..so I know you could do the same with tonic water. The show was called Good Eats


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

I tried using tonic water in jello to make it glow and couldn't get it to work, BUT, I used a black cherry jello, maybe a lighter jello would work?

I first made plain old jello when I tried this, thinking somebody would eat it wether it glowed or not, but I gotta say that the tonic water in the jello was disgusting. I had to throw it all away and that pretty much stopped my experimenting.

I think if I ever again wanted a glow effect for jello shots I would purchase those light up, glow plastic cups.


----------



## Polycat (Aug 26, 2005)

I could see using soda water but tonic water has a very distince taste..may want to "test" that before?

Other than that, cool idea. We have one more blacklight we havn't placed yet.

my jello shots are "spirited ectoplasm". I make in the bowl and then kepp stirring as it sets so its not crystal clear then spoon into disposable plastic shot glasses. Cut a few gummy worms in half and "decorate" a few of the shot glasses on the tray. I use lime jello, of course for the ectoplasm look

:>


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I tried it. it didnt work. 

Barely glowed at all. wasnt worth the effort.
I tried it using unflavored gelatin cause I thought the dyes used in the flavored stuff would adversly effect the glow.

I added water in place of the Vodka (didnt want to watse it)
I had to use ALOT of sugar to counter the flavor of the tonic ( and still it tasted off)
I used Orange extract ( no Color)

I belive the water, Gelatin and all that sugar diluted the effect to almost nothing at all. and it still tasted funny.

If anyone else had better luck. I would like to know what you did.

http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbumP...642&image_id=79


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Try adding some Anti freese to them. JUST KIDDING.

I played with this before and I was never successful to get jello sots to light up. I have found that some mixed drinks will. Look for Web Tender on the net and there are drinks, when made, you do not mix the ingrediants. They stay layered. Some of the ingrediants you may find with glow.


----------



## amandapace7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hey there... i'm giving the glowing shot a try tomorrow night... but we're making a cauldron of lime jello with apple pucker and rum in it. I'm gonna do the stir it as it sets thing so that it's mushy and in little pieces... then just before the party, i'm gonna drop in the green glow stick in the bottom of the pot. I haven't ever tried it before, but i'm asuming since its not a chemical/black light reaction, it's just a stright up glow stick in there, that there can't be much way to fail. we're going to just scoop it out in little dixie cups.  hope this helps!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Lots of time between now and Halloween to tray different jellos to see if any will glow. Just make the jello, not shots (don't waste the alcohol!  ) to eat and keep a blacklight handy to test it. 

Seems to me the orange, green, yellow type jello should glow. This is very interesting and definitely has my interest peaked!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Anybody got some favorite jello shot flavor combinations?

I like vanilla vodka in blackcherry or strawberry jello. Can't really describe the flavor, just yummy! Almost like blackcherry icecream and strawberry shortcake.

Of course I've never met a jello shot that I didn't like, but those 2 came to mind first.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

Wilderberry Schnapps with orange Jello. Other flavors would work pretty good too I imagine. Jello shots are a sneaky thing! I remember 2 Halloweens ago, sitting around watching a couple movies and getting hammered on these things. I hardly knew it until I went to stand up, then ended back on my butt, lol.


----------



## BonesNTF (Aug 16, 2006)

Try subing the water for Faygo's Moonmist and just use a clear jello. 
The moon mist alone will glow under black light (a good one). That or try something with pasion fruit in it. It has a very neon look to it with out it
even being under a black light.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Not sure if these would glow, but they sure taste great......lime jello & Bacardi Limon.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

Jackielantern said:


> Not sure if these would glow, but they sure taste great......lime jello & Bacardi Limon.


Lemon / Lime, sure sounds yummy. How long has the Bacardi Limon been around? If it tastes good I want to try it. Anything has got to be better than Vodka.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I want to try Coconut rum in pineapple jello. I think I'll look at the back of a bag of Jelly Belly beans for some flavor combos!

I love Amaretto, can anyone think of a good jello to put that in?


----------



## Red Queen (Aug 27, 2006)

I prefer mine with Cuervo....

...and might I add....*this* is my kinda forum


----------

